# Weekly competition 2010-13



## Mike Hughey (Mar 26, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This is my first time posting the competition, so please let me know if I've messed anything up. I wish the very best for Arnaud on his big trip!

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U' R' F2 U F' U2 F U
*2. *R2 F' R2 F R2 F2 U F'
*3. *F U F' U F2 R' U' F' R' U2
*4. *R' U' F U2 F2 U'
*5. *R U2 F' U R' F R' F U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' B' L' U F' R D L2 F2 R U'
*2. *D2 F' R2 B2 F D2 F' L2 D2 R2 F2 L B' L' D' R' B2 L' D U' R2
*3. *B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F D2 R2 B' R2 U' F2 R U2 F' L2 D R' D2 L2
*4. *F2 R2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 B D B' D' R' F' L2 U' R' D L2 B
*5. *D2 F2 U B2 D F2 R2 D U2 F2 D' F U L' R D R U F R2 U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *F L2 U2 R' U' L Rw2 R' D' B2 Fw' F' Uw2 U2 B' Rw D' B Fw' R' Fw' L' Rw R' F' D2 Uw' F' Uw2 F L' Rw2 U2 Rw' R' B' Rw2 F U' Rw'
*2. *U2 B' D2 Rw' R B2 Rw U' Rw' F U2 L Rw' R2 D' Uw2 U F2 L B2 Fw2 F L B' L' Fw' D' Uw U2 R B L' F Uw Fw2 D2 U' Fw L U2
*3. *L' Rw2 R F' L B2 Fw2 Uw' Fw D Uw2 F Rw2 R Fw2 D' U Rw Uw' U Rw2 Uw L2 B2 F' Rw R' F D2 Uw B Uw Fw2 Uw2 R' Fw Rw' U2 Rw Uw'
*4. *Fw2 D2 F L Fw D2 Uw2 Fw L' R D2 Uw L Fw D' Fw' L' Rw D' Uw U L' Rw' R' D L Fw2 R2 Fw F Rw2 Fw2 Rw R' B2 Fw U B' Rw R
*5. *Uw L R F Uw Fw L2 R D2 Fw D' Fw F2 Rw' Uw2 F D2 Uw U2 B2 Fw' Uw2 U' R Fw L B2 Fw2 U2 Fw U L2 F' D L2 R2 Fw Uw' Rw R'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw2 L2 D B2 L B' D' Dw U R' B2 L Dw Uw L Lw B Rw2 Bw U2 Rw' Dw2 Fw2 F L R2 F2 Rw2 B' Bw' Dw' Uw' U F2 Lw' F2 L2 Fw' Rw' Bw2 F Lw' Uw2 B' Rw U Bw2 Rw' D2 U Rw' Uw' L2 Rw Dw' B' L Dw U2 B
*2. *R2 B' Fw Uw2 F' D Uw R B2 D2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 L' R2 U' L2 Lw2 B2 Uw B2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw Fw' L Rw' Dw2 F' Lw B2 F' Uw Bw' U2 B2 Bw L B Dw Uw2 U Fw Dw2 R' Dw' Uw' Fw2 D2 U' Bw' Fw2 F Uw2 Rw' R Fw' F Lw' Fw'
*3. *D2 Uw R D2 U2 F2 L' F2 R Dw' B' Bw' F2 L2 B Bw2 U' R Dw' B' Bw2 Fw2 U Bw U Bw' Uw U2 B Fw2 F Rw' B2 Bw' L Lw R D' Fw Dw' L B2 L' Fw2 D' Fw2 F' Lw' B' Rw' Fw F L Bw Fw F2 U Lw Rw2 R'
*4. *Uw2 Rw' Bw Lw2 B L2 Rw' U' B2 Fw' L Bw D U' Fw D' Dw L B U2 Fw' F' Dw' Lw2 F D' U2 Fw Rw' Bw2 Uw' B2 L Dw' Fw Uw' Bw Lw' Bw L' B F2 Rw2 U' Lw Rw F' Rw' F2 L Uw Lw' R2 D' L' U2 Lw2 F' Rw2 Dw
*5. *F D2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw' L Rw2 Fw F2 D' B2 D Uw B2 Bw' F' Uw' R' Uw2 U2 L B2 Bw2 D B' Uw2 L F2 D' F2 Lw' U2 L' F2 U R' Dw Uw B Fw' R Bw' L2 U Bw2 D' U Fw2 Rw2 Fw Dw2 L' B2 Rw R' Fw Uw F2 D Uw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *L' B' 2B' 2F' 3U2 2R' 2B' L 3R' 2R2 R2 D2 2B2 2D2 2L R2 2B' 2F D' B2 F' 2D2 2L2 3F' 2U' L2 U' B' 2B 2D2 2L' 3R 2R 2B 2L2 3R' 2D 2L2 3F 3U R' F' D 2U 3R U R' 3U2 L2 2R U2 2L2 2R 3U U' 2B' 2D' 2U L' 2R' U2 B' 2R2 2U2 2B2 2D' R 2U' R2 3U' 2U' L 2B' 3F2 2F' F2 D' 2D2 F' 3U'
*2. *B' 2B' 2F' 2L 3F2 D' 2B D 2B 3F 2L2 3R U2 2F2 3U' 3R D2 2L F2 3R' 3F' 2U2 U' 2L F R' D2 3F' 2U' 3F' 2U2 3R' 3F 2L 3F' 2D 3U2 2L2 D' 2F2 3R2 B 2B2 2U2 2B2 2L2 3R B 2R R2 F 2L 2D' 3U' L2 R' U' R D2 3U2 2U2 3F D2 L2 2L' B R2 3F 2D2 2B' F 2R D B 3R2 2F 3U R 2D2 2B'
*3. *D2 2U2 R' 2F D 2D' F 2R2 U 3F 2D 3F' 2D2 2B2 2F' 2U2 B2 2F 3R' B2 2F F' 2U2 U B' 2L' R2 F' 2D' 3F' U' 2B2 R B2 L' 3F' D' 2D 3U2 2U' 2L 3R 2D' 2U2 R' 2U' U2 B' 2B2 3F' 3R 2F' D 3R2 2R' R2 D2 R 2F2 2R2 2F' 2U L R2 U2 2B' 2D' 3U' F' L' B2 D2 2D' 3F' 2F' L2 3U B 2R B2
*4. *2U B 2R' B 3R R 2F F 3R' 2D' 3U' 2F' 2U' 2R2 B2 2L' 3F L2 2D2 F' 2D' L' 2L 2D' U' 2B2 2D2 2U 2R 3F R2 B 2B' 2D U2 2B2 L 2L' 2B 2F2 L D' 2R' 2F 3R R' 2D2 2B 2F D' F2 2U' 2L 3R' 2R2 B 2F2 U2 2F2 2U' 2B' U2 3F' 3U 2L2 3R' R' 3F 2U' B' D2 2L' 2D2 L 3U U' L' 3R D 2F
*5. *2F2 D2 2F L2 2L' 2B L 2L' F2 D' 2D 2F 2U' 2B2 D B' 2B 2F' 2D2 B2 2L D 2D 3U U L2 F2 L2 R' B2 3F2 L2 3R2 2B 3R' 2R' B' D 2D2 2F2 3U2 2F' U' F2 2D2 3U2 2U' 2B' 2F2 L 3F2 F' 2L' R 3F' 2U' U 3R 3U' B 3F' D 2U2 U2 L 2R' 3F' 2D 2F2 3R' 2B2 F' 2R2 D2 U R' B2 2B' 3F 2L

*7x7x7*
*1. *3D2 L R2 2U 2L2 3U2 2U 2F' 3D' 3R' B D2 2D' 3U 3B2 3L2 F2 2D 2B2 3L F' 3U 3F' D 2B R 2D2 B 2R2 2F2 U 3F' U' 2R2 F2 D' F' 2D2 3L U' 2R' 3B 2U2 2R2 3D2 3U B 2B2 L2 2L 3B R2 D' U2 2L' 3L' 3F2 F 2R2 3B 3F' U' 3B' 3D' 2F' 3L D F2 3R2 2F2 2L U B 2B' L2 2B2 D2 3D2 2F2 D 3D 2R2 3F 2D2 3B' 3F 3L2 3B 2L' 2F 2U' 3L' 2U' 3R D 3B2 3L 2R' D 2D2
*2. *R' B' 3F 2U2 3F 2F2 L' 3R R 3U2 R2 3D 3F2 F' D 3U L2 U2 2B 2D2 3D2 2U' U2 2R B' 3U2 L2 3D2 2F 2D2 3F' 2L 2D 3U2 2R 2B 2R' R2 D2 2B2 2L R2 U 3B 2D2 U 2B 3B2 2L' 2F' 2D2 3U2 2L2 B2 D' 2B' 3U B 3B 3F L B 3F 2D 2L 3B U 3R 2R2 2B L 3R 2F2 F 3U2 3F' U2 R' B2 2F2 2L2 3B' 2F 3R R2 B2 3B' F' 3L' 3F 3D' B 2R2 2B' 2F L' 3L' 3R' 3U 3L'
*3. *B' 3F' 2R' 3D' 3F2 D2 3R 3U' 2B 2L' 3F2 3L' D2 3U' 3L F 2L' 3L 2U2 U B2 D 2D2 3B 2F' 3R 2F2 3D2 F2 D2 3B2 D 2U' 2B' 3B2 U 3F F' 2D 3L2 3B' 3F2 2F R 2F 3U' L' 2B2 F D L' 2L 3F2 2U 2B' 2F2 L2 3B2 D' 2B2 L 2U2 B2 2B2 3B2 2U2 3L 2D' 2L' F2 3R2 3F2 F 3R' 2F2 2R2 B2 3F2 3U2 3R2 D2 2D' B2 2F D' 3B 2F2 3D2 L2 2B' 2F 3U L B 2L' 2R' 3D' 3B2 2D2 U
*4. *2R D 3D' 3B2 2D L2 2B L2 D2 3B2 2U2 2L2 2R2 3D' 3R2 2F2 3D 2L2 3R B L' 2L2 2R 3B' 3F 3U' 3F' L' 3F2 U F2 2U2 3L' 2B 3R2 U2 3L' 3U2 3R' 2F' L2 2L' 3R' F 2U' 3B2 2F 3L' D 3B' 2L2 D' 3L' 3R2 B' 3F 2L2 D2 3U2 3B L2 2L 3R 3D' B2 F2 2L' 2R2 R 3U2 3L D2 2U2 3R' B2 2F U' 3F R' B' 2L' 2R' B 3D 3L 3U2 2U' L R 3U 3F' 2R 3D2 B' 2B2 2D R' D2 2L D
*5. *B2 F2 R2 B2 3U' 2U2 U 3B U2 R B 2F' D 2D' 3D' L2 R' 3D2 3R' 2R' D 3U2 3L2 3D B' 3R2 3D' 2F2 2U2 U' 3B' F' 2R 3D' 2U R D2 2D' U2 L 3R 2F2 2L2 U2 2L 3F2 L2 2R R' 2B' D' 3L' 2R R' 2F F' U2 3B' L 2L' 3L' U2 2L' B2 3B2 3F 2F' R 2U2 2B2 3F' 3R' 2B' 2U U2 3L 3D' 2F 2D 3F' 2D2 B2 3B 2F' 2D2 3U 2L2 3B2 2L2 B 2F2 D 2D 3D2 2U U2 2F2 2L' U' 2B2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U F' U2 R F' R' U' 
*2. *R' F U' F' R F U2 R' U
*3. *F U2 F' U R U' F2 U' R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F L2 B F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F L D' B2 L' R B' D F2 D F2
*2. *B L2 F D2 B2 D2 F D2 L2 B' D R U2 L F U B' R F D R
*3. *L' B2 R' D2 R' B2 R D2 F2 R F2 L' U2 B2 U R' D2 B L2 B2 F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F' D2 Uw L' R' B Fw2 F2 D' B' F2 U' L' Rw2 Uw' U B' F Uw F L' B2 U' Fw2 F' D2 R Fw Uw' B' Fw' F' U' Rw2 R' Fw2 L' Uw U2
*2. *B' U2 Rw B2 L2 Rw2 B2 Fw D2 Uw2 U2 F2 D Uw B Fw U B' Fw' D' Uw2 B2 Uw' Rw' Uw2 Fw' R U F2 Rw' Uw' Rw U' Rw U2 Fw' R B2 U2 L2
*3. *Uw2 F' D' U2 L2 Rw' R2 D2 U' Rw Fw Rw' Fw Rw2 B' L2 U' B U F' D B' Fw' F' Rw' B D2 Uw L U' B' Uw2 B2 D2 Uw F' Uw2 Rw2 B2 Rw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw D Uw Bw' Dw2 L Rw2 D' Lw B' Uw Bw' Lw2 Dw Lw' Fw2 F2 R' D' Uw' Bw Dw2 L' D2 Dw F' D2 Lw Rw U R' D2 Dw2 U' L' F2 Dw2 F Dw' Fw L' Rw D' Uw' Rw' D2 Fw' Lw' B' D' U Bw2 U' Fw2 D B' Fw' Lw2 Bw' Fw'
*2. *Rw2 Uw B Uw2 U' B Dw L' Bw L' B Fw' Dw' R2 Dw' B Dw R D2 Uw2 R' D Uw' Rw2 D R2 Dw' F' U Fw R2 Uw' L' Bw Rw2 R Dw' Uw U Fw2 L' Lw' R' Fw' D2 L' D U2 Fw' U' B2 D' Dw2 U2 R' Dw2 Lw B Bw2 R
*3. *Uw' Lw2 Bw D Bw2 Fw F2 R B Dw R2 B2 Fw L2 Uw2 F' Lw2 Rw' Dw Fw2 Rw2 Bw' U' Bw U' F2 Dw2 U Rw2 F2 L' Fw Rw B' Rw R Dw' Uw' U2 Rw Uw' B2 Bw Dw L2 Rw2 F U' Bw' L' Uw L Lw R D2 L Lw Rw2 R U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B U2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 F' U F' D L2 B U' R' D L2 D' F'
*2. *R2 D B2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 U' R B' L' F D' R U2 F D F
*3. *L2 B' D2 F' L2 F2 R2 U2 F R2 F2 U2 R' U2 F R' U' L2 R' B' R
*4. *D2 B R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B' F' U R' B L R2 B' U2 B L2 D F'
*5. *F R2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 B U2 F2 R2 D2 R U R' B2 L D2 R D' R'
*6. *B2 D' L2 B2 D B2 D2 U B2 D L2 D' B' U R2 F' U' B' R' U2 B'
*7. *R2 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 U2 L2 F2 U' F U2 R' B2 F' D2 U F
*8. *L2 F2 D2 L2 F D2 U2 L2 B' L2 R2 F D' U' L' R' F' D L' U2 F2
*9. *U' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 U B2 R B F2 U L' F2 D L U2
*10. *U2 F2 R' B2 R' F2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 R' D B L2 R' D' F R' U
*11. *B2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 D2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 U' L D2 U R U B D
*12. *R2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 D U2 B' R2 B' U F2 R' D L' B L' U'
*13. *B2 D2 L' U2 L F2 L2 U2 B2 R F2 R F2 D L2 B R' D2 L D F'
*14. *L2 F R2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 B2 D' B' L2 F R' F' R2 B D2 L D'
*15. *L' D2 U2 B2 U2 R B2 R' D2 B' D2 L2 B' D' L' D2 U R U2 B'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 R2 F' R2 F D2 B' D2 L2 F L B' R' D' F' U L B2 L2 R2 F
*2. *B2 U L2 D U F2 D R2 D' L2 U R B2 F2 R F2 D' B L' D B'
*3. *R U2 F2 U2 F2 L' D2 B2 L' B2 F2 U' F' L B' D' U2 L U R B'
*4. *U2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 R' U L R B U L2 D F D F'
*5. *F' U2 B2 L2 R2 B' L2 B L2 F2 L2 R2 D B' R D' F2 U R' U' R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' B2 D B2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 U' R F R' U' R2 B2 L' U B L R'
*2. *F2 L2 B2 L' U2 L2 D2 L B2 R U' F' R' B' D U2 R2 B U R F
*3. *R' B2 R' D2 R' B2 L' R2 F2 R U F' D U' R' F' L' F U' F D2
*4. *R2 D' L2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 B R U' L B' R' D B2 F D B'
*5. *L' D2 B2 D2 L F2 R' F2 L B L' U L F2 R U' R B' U F2 R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 U2 F2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 R D2 U' L' B' R' D2 B' F' U R' D F2
*2. *L B2 L B2 D2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 B' U2 F D2 U L B' U' B L' R'
*3. *F2 D2 R2 F2 R' U2 B2 F2 R' U2 B R' F D B L D' L' R U' R'
*4. *L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B U2 R2 U2 R2 U' F D L R2 B2 U L' B' F'
*5. *R2 D R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' F' U2 R U F' R2 B D2 F U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 B D2 B U2 L' U F2 U' B U2 B2 L' U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 F U' F' R' F2
*3. *D2 F' R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 U2 B D' L2 R B' U2 L R U F2 D U'
*4. *Fw' F Rw2 R2 Uw Rw R2 U L' B Fw Uw L U2 B2 F D' U2 L2 B2 R F' D B' Fw Uw2 Fw D Rw' D' Fw D R2 Fw' R2 D B' L F R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 F2 U F R2 U R U' R'
*3. *U' R2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' L' D' L2 B2 D B' L2 B U
*4. *Uw2 B2 U2 Rw' F' L' R2 B' F2 R2 Fw2 R2 D Uw' B' Fw R' Uw U2 R2 B' F2 L B L D2 U' Fw Uw2 F2 D R Uw U' Fw' Rw R' U B Fw
*5. *Bw F2 Dw2 R F2 Uw' U' B' Rw2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw' D Bw Uw F' D' L' Lw2 Rw2 U2 R2 D2 Uw' U R' B2 Lw F2 Rw' Uw2 L2 Dw' Bw' D' Rw2 Bw2 Rw Uw U' B' Bw2 Fw' R2 F2 Rw F Rw' Dw' Uw2 Lw D B2 L Lw2 R2 D' B Lw Bw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=1 / dUdU u=5,d=6 / ddUU u=-1,d=2 / UdUd u=4,d=-4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-5 / UUdd
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=5 / dUdU u=2,d=-2 / ddUU u=-5,d=3 / UdUd u=-4,d=-2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=2 / UdUd
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=2 / dUdU u=-4,d=-4 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=3,d=6 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=0 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=0 / dUdU u=-4,d=6 / ddUU u=1,d=6 / UdUd u=0,d=-5 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=6 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=6 / dUdU u=1,d=-5 / ddUU u=1,d=4 / UdUd u=6,d=0 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-3 / ddUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' U' R U L' U' L U' R' L
*2. *L' R' U' R' U L R' U' R U' R' U L' U L U L' B' u l' b'
*3. *U B' L U' B L' U' L' U L U' R U L B u r l'
*4. *R L' R' L U L' U' L U' L' U L U' L u l b' 
*5. *R' L' U' L' R U L' U L B L B' L U R' L' u r' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5,0) (3,5) (3,0) (0,3) (2,0) (0,4) (2,0) (0,4) (0,5) (6,4) (0,2) (0,2) (1,0) (0,4) (6,2) (4,2) (4,1) (-4,0)
*2. *(1,6) (0,6) (-3,3) (-1,0) (3,3) (3,3) (6,0) (3,3) (6,3) (0,2) (4,0) (5,2) (4,0) (0,2) (6,4) (-2,5) 
*3. *(6,2) (0,-3) (0,4) (6,3) (0,4) (6,0) (6,3) (5,0) (0,2) (6,5) (-2,1) (0,2) (1,3) (0,5) (-5,2) (0,4) (0,4)
*4. *(-2,-1) (3,6) (6,0) (-3,2) (-4,1) (-4,2) (0,4) (6,4) (6,4) (-2,2) (-2,0) (-2,0) (3,0) (0,3) (3,0) (0,3) (0,0)
*5. *(0,2) (-5,-2) (5,3) (6,0) (6,0) (0,2) (0,4) (3,3) (-3,0) (-4,4) (-2,4) (4,0) (2,2) (6,2) (0,4) (6,4)


----------



## dada222 (Mar 26, 2010)

*3x3*: 42.27, 39.88, (43.14), (35.13), 42.77= 42.04
comment: awful! eww! the last time may or may not be accurate as I accidentally deleted but I did that before calculating the average so at least the average is correct.
*2x2*: (12.43), 12.89, 27.07, 19.28, (DNF) =19.71


----------



## joey (Mar 26, 2010)

Mike as the new Weekly host is awesome.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 26, 2010)

*2x2* : 4.91, (3.83), (5.97), 4.40, 5.06 = 4.79

*3x3* : 14.72, 17.32, (13.91), (19.79), 18.75 = 16.93
So not in the mood..

*3x3 OH* : 26.76, (18.52), 26.15, (29.75), 21.14 = 24.83

*Square-1* : (1:12.07), 39.64, (29.00), 39.95, 29.51 = 36.37

*5x5* : 2:26.72, 2:22.57, 2:19.22, (2:34.31), (2:09.62) = 2:22.83

*Megaminx* : 1:43.18, (1:57.62), (1:39.91), 1:46.73, 1:43.15 = 1:44.35

*3x3 BLD* : 2:09.95, 2:17.64, 2:03.15 = 2:03.15
Hmmm..

*4x4* : (1:32.19), (49.72), 54.73, 59.71, 54.11 = 56.18

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:32.19
Using my old 4x4..

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: 3:46.43


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 26, 2010)

2x2: 5.11, 6.32, 5.10, 5.32, 4.99 = 5.18
yay for mike, and good average as well
Megaminx: 1:57.18, 1:43.73, 1:47.43, 1:49.67, 1:53.09 = 1:50.06
Not amazing
3x3: 21.29, 19.48, 20.77, 20.62, 22.71 = 20.89
I suck
4x4: 1:35.78, 1:36.77, 1:29.26, 1:29.88, 1:18.91 = 1:31.64
Im not really sure if this is good or not
5x5:2:14.81, 2:31.56, 2:11.42, 2:37.97, 2:24.47 = 2:23.61
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:15.47
I don't know if this is good or not
3x3 BLD: DNF
I keep trying
2x2 BLD: DNF, 1:16.18, DNF
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:49.55


----------



## Laura O (Mar 26, 2010)

*3x3*: 34.52, 30.39, 33.96, 36.10, 34.35 = 34.28
*Clock*: 9.18, 9.44, 9.43, 10.23, 9.88 = 9.58


----------



## TioMario (Mar 26, 2010)

3x3x3: 36.02
35.52	; 30.36 ; 40.95 ; DNF ; 31.58	

I've never screwed up an average like today...
Your scrambles gave me bad luck! I hate you, I want my money back!
.
.
.
No, wait


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 26, 2010)

TioMario said:


> I've never screwed up an averege like today...
> Your scrambles gave me bad luck! I hate you, I want my money back!


Okay, a full refund is in the mail. Sorry, I'll try to do better next time.


----------



## SebCube (Mar 26, 2010)

2x2x2:
1:	00:16.78	
2:	00:09.96	
3:	00:15.79	
4:	00:06.72	
5:	00:12.03	
Avg. 5: 00:12.25 

3x3x3:
1:	00:26.78	
2:	00:25.73	
3:	00:27.06	
4:	00:25.40	
5:	00:25.46	
Avg. 5: 00:26.09 

4x4x4:
1:	02:49.59	
2:	02:33.43	
3:	02:50.56	
4:	02:55.83
5:	02:18.66	
Avg. 5: 02:41.62 

3x3x3 OH:
1:	01:15.92	
2:	01:12.87	
3:	01:15.79	
4:	01:11.68	
5:	01:28.42	
Avg. 5: 01:16.94 

FMC:
Scramble:L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 B D2 B U2 L' U F2 U' B U2 B2 L' U'

Solution:B' D2 R' d2 U' R' F R2 U2 R' d' U' R U' R2 U' R d' U2 L' U L U F U' F' d2 L' U L U F U' F' U' R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' U2 y2 R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U' (61)

2-3-4 Relay:
1:	03:15.58	

Pyraminx:
1:	00:26.25	
2:	00:18.36	
3:	00:32.94	
4:	00:17.03	
5:	00:15.55	
Avg. 5: 00:22.02


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 26, 2010)

*2x2:* (8.38) (4.33) 6.22 6.67 7.01 => 6.63

*3x3:* 20.34 19.57 17.99 (20.88) 17.84 => 19.30

*4x4:* 1:28.21 (1:31.08) 1:18.03 (1:17.01) 1:27.95 => 1:24.73

Comment: Very nice  Though, the best solve had double parity 

*5x5:* 3:07.70 3:19.68 (DNF) 3:01.14 (2:56.04) => 3:09.51

Comment: Pretty good, even with the DNF, in which I lost my place while edge pairing.

*3x3 OH:* 40.03 (34.47) 42.35 (47.65) 35.33 => 39.24

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:41.81

Comment: Another PB, so close to sub-1:40... 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:45.47

*Magic:* 1.43 (2.88) 1.83 (1.31) 1.80 => 1.69


----------



## Faz (Mar 26, 2010)

2x2: 2.80, 2.58, 2.67, 1.50, 3.64 = 2.68
3x3: 8.23, 12.31, 8.41, 9.48, 8.52 = 8.80
4x4: 48.77, 52.00, 45.65, 41.87, 38.50 = 45.43
OH: 19.90, 20.67, 14.53, 19.36, 25.33 = 19.98
5x5: 1:14.95, 1:22.76, 1:08.91, 1:11.63, 1:16.74 = 1:14.44
Pyra: 3.21, 6.76, 5.67, 5.31, 6.62 = 5.86
Sq-1: 26.33, 26.97, 23.14, 30.92, 27.94 = 27.08 -Lmao 5/5 parities.
2x2BLD: 11.29, 5.35, 14.08+ = 5.35
6x6: 2:47.88, 2:41.29, 2:51.43, 2:44.83, 2:49.80 = 2:47.50


----------



## PeterV (Mar 26, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 8.77, 5.96, (15.97), (5.66), 8.27 = *7.67 avg.*

3x3x3: (28.66), 26.51, 27.48, 24.09, (22.54) = *26.03 avg.*

Last bit of practice before TOS tomorrow!

EDIT: Wow, almost matched these averages in the first rounds of TOS: 3x3x3 = 26.08 avg. & 2x2x2 = 7.65 avg.  Not even close to my 3.00 sec 2x2x2 single @ TOS though


----------



## Ms. McFly (Mar 26, 2010)

*3x3x3:* 45.00, [44.32], [49.88], 48.08, 45.03 *AVG*= 46.04

Woo! My times are getting better, this is my first avg5 under 50s


----------



## Diniz (Mar 26, 2010)

*2x2:* 6.90, (9.03), 7.84, 6.80, (5.92) = 7.18

*3x3:* (21.49), 18.92, 20.65, (18.88), 20.56 = 20.04

*3x3 OH:* 23.55, 30.80 , DNF, DNF, DNS = DNF

Cool! =p


----------



## Toad (Mar 26, 2010)

Diniz said:


> *2x2:* 6.90, (9.03), 7.84, 6.80, (5.92) = 7.18
> 
> *3x3:* (21.49), 18.92, 20.65, (18.88), 20.56 = 20.04
> 
> ...



Really...?


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 27, 2010)

3x3: 25.64, 20.95, (28.47), (20.51), 24.12 = 23.57 avg5
I'm really happy with these, missed my avg5 pb by .o3 seconds.


----------



## JunwenYao (Mar 27, 2010)

*Junwen Yao*

*2x2x2*: 5.12, (4.81), 5.48, 5.75, (6.29) => 5.45
*3x3x3*: (17.70), 19.32, 18.93, (21.10), 19.78 => 19.34
*4X4X4*: 1:08.50, 1:10.96, 1:06.52, (1:02.92), (1:12.38) => 1:08.66
*5x5x5*: (2:27.94), 2:35.02, (DNF), 2:34.88, 2:32.61 => 2:34.17
*6x6x6*: (5:54.03), 5:41.23, 5:17.23, 5:28.71, (4:58.79) => 5:29.06
*7x7x7*: 8:36.75, 8:08.95, 8:20.61, (8:39.77), (7:56.14) => 8:22.11
----------------------------------------------------
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 59.69+, DNF(55.26), 1:09.36 => 59.69+
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 5:23.62, 3:46.19, DNF(4:50.57) => 3:46.19
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 41.10, 34.93, (45.28), 42.49, (32.14) => 39.51
----------------------------------------------------
*Pyraminx*: (8.51), 10.48, (12.83), 12.19, 10.21 => 10.96
*Megaminx*: (3:00.61), 2:36.18, (2:11.69), 2:16.96, 2:31.57 => 2:28.24
----------------------------------------------------
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
1:33.02 *PB*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
4:09.74 *PB*


----------



## Diniz (Mar 27, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Diniz said:
> 
> 
> > *2x2:* 6.90, (9.03), 7.84, 6.80, (5.92) = 7.18
> ...



Yeah really, and it was non-lucky.. Sometimes i pull this crazy OH singles... my PB is 18.03 (but this one is lucky =P)..


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 27, 2010)

2x2: 5.98, 5.94, 7.22, (5.86), (DNF) = 6.38 
Oh cool, so on what would have been a perfectly good low 3, my LanLan decides to get an internal lockup. Now it's in pieces. Nice.
3x3: 16.02, (18.95), (15.53), 16.78, 15.63 = 16.14
isn't that just beautiful >_>


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 27, 2010)

3x3x3: 22.08, 24.66, 25.72, 23.92, 18.67 = 23.55
that wouldve been very close to PB... yesterday
2x2x2: 7.63, 5.58, 24.75, 6.00, 8.81 = 7.48
i don't even know what happened on the third one
3x3 OH: 1:15.42, 1:12.92, 52.02, 1:16.24, 1:16.17 = 1:14.84
new pb single by 6 seconds, new pb avg by, well, a lot
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:55.61
not bad, messed up on PLL on 4x4 though, thought there was parity when there wasn't
6x6x6: 8:53.39, 10:26.23, 8:33.23 = 9:17.62
wow, ive never had a sub 10 before, let alone a sub 9, my pillowed diansheng gets better every time i use it
4x4x4: 2:18.56, 2:42.52, 2:04.75, 2:27.42, 1:49.49 = 2:16.91
sub 2 single! yay


Pyraminx: 16.64, 39.53, 20.23, 18.24, 14.47 = 18.37
sub 20, thats all i care about


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 27, 2010)

JustinJ:
2x2: (2.34), 2.56, (DNF), 2.83, 2.59 = 2.66
The DNF was a 2.21 that I did the mirror of an alg by accident 
3x3: (16.94), (12.16), 13.55, 13.56, 15.96 = 14.36
4x4: 1:12.63, (DNF), (1:10.78), 1:18.53, 1:14.55 = 1:15.46
5x5: 2:35.52, (DNF), 2:22.59, 2:39.28, DNS = DNF
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 24.56+ = 24.56
OH: 19.78, 22.75, (27.66), 19.59, (19.52) = 20.71

234: 1:18.02+
Really good for me 
Clock: (13.84), 12.63, 10.97, (10.84), 12.08 = 11.89
Square-1: (33.83), 23.06, (21.75), 23.78, 25.47 = 24.10
Pyraminx: 6.16, 12.09+, (14.05+), 9.44, (6.03) = 9.23

Tim Reynolds:
2x2: (10.08) 4.97 5.56 (3.47) 5.52 = 5.35
3x3: (21.00) 14.30 14.46 (13.84) 13.91 = 14.22
4x4: (1:30.27) 1:19.90 1:21.75 (1:04.38) 1:11.27 = 1:17.64
5x5: 2:03.53 2:06.75 2:04.22 (2:01.31) (2:07.11) = 2:04.83
2x2 BLD: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
3x3 OH: (40.06) 33.53 (26.75) 36.88 33.71 = 34.71
234: 1:52.21
Clock: 11.46 (10.50) 10.96 10.97 (12.00) = 11.13
Megaminx: (2:04.68) 2:07.27 (2:43.11) 2:11.53 2:17.30 = 2:12.03
Pyraminx: (5.30) 7.75 10.05 (10.75) 8.68 = 8.83
Master Magic: (5.28) 4.21 (3.81) 5.27 3.86 = 4.45
Magic: 1.34 (2.68) 1.78 (1.28) 1.88 = 1.67


----------



## ManasijV (Mar 27, 2010)

3x3: 14.32, 12.32, 14.74, 11.24, 13.60
3x3 OH: 22.06, 26.07, 29.86, 27.24, 28.31
3x3 BLD: 1:29.82, 1:39.91, 1:24.27
Yay for 3 successes. 
3x3 MultiBLD: 
FMC: 40 moves
U' B2 U2 R' L' B F' U2 L F' U2 L' D' L D L' F' L2 F L F' L2 F L F' L2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 L' U' L2 U L2
I need help (View spoiler)


Spoiler



Pre-moves U' L2 U L2 (4)
2x2x2: U' B2 U2 R' L' B (6)
F2L-1: F' U2 L F' U2 (5)
Bad edges and corners: L' D' L D F L' F' L2 F L F' L2 F L F' L2 (16)
Corners: R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 L' (9)

Also found this
Pre-moves U' L' U L (4)
2x2x2: U' B2 U2 R' L' B (6)
F2L-1: F' U2 L F' U2 (5)
All but 3 corners: L' D' L D F L' F' (7) 
But a twisted corner so I don't know what to do. (help)


----------



## Sir E Brum (Mar 27, 2010)

*2x2*
8.76 (7.28) 11.14 (13.66) 8.18 = 9.36

*3x3*
26.27 (29.99) 26.66 (26.15) 29.94 = 27.62
Was hoping to do better =\

*3x3 BLD*
DNF(6:41.xy) 5:33.87 DNF(7:23.xy) = 5:33.87
Well I guess that's what I get for not doing BLD for a year and then trying it without practicing at all.

*3x3 OH*
1:27.75 DNF 1:22.59 1:59.00 1:26.24 = 1:37.66
Just for kicks and more ZZ practice. 3-gen F2L for OH is surprisingly fun.

*3x3 FMC*
Really just for fun because ZZ has some blockbuilding.
48 moves.
B2 U B F' L F' D2 R L U' L2 R U2 R U2 R2 U R' U R U R' L U L' U2 L U' L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U L U' R U L' U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2


Spoiler



EOLine: B2 U B F' L F' D2

F2L: R L U' L2 R U2 R U2 R2 U R' U R U R' L U L' U2 L U' L' U L

COLL: R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U L U' R U L' U

EPLL: M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2


----------



## PM 1729 (Mar 27, 2010)

*3x3x3 FMC: 32 moves*

Scramble:L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 B D2 B U2 L' U F2 U' B U2 B2 L' U'

Solution: D2 B2 R B R' B2 R B2 D B' D' R' B' D F2 D' B D F2 D2 R' D' R2 D' R2 D' F' U' L F R D' (32)



Spoiler



Explanation
Inverse scramble:U L B2 U2 B' U F2 U' L U2 B' D2 B' U2 F L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 L2

Premove : D2 (1)

2x2x2: D R' F' L' U F (6)

F2l-1: D R2 D R2 D R D* (7)

Build pairs: R D B D' B' R'  (6)

Leave 3 corners: R B' R' B2 R B' R' B2 (8 -3 = 5)

At * insert: D F2 D' B' D F2 D' B (8 - 1 = 7) 

Then invert full solve.

Safety solve was:
After pair building, leave 3 pairs: B R B R' B' R B' R' (8)
Last 3 pairs : B u F u' B' u F' u' (8-1 cancels with premove = 7)


Pretty good for the scramble. I liked the safety solve a lot.(Pair cycles are rare endings)


----------



## Stini (Mar 27, 2010)

*FMC: 25 HTM*

Solution: U' R F L R F R' B2 R2 U B2 L B' U2 L' U L U L' U' L U L' U L

F2L minus slot: U' R F L R F R' B2 R2 U B2 L B'
F2L: U2 L' U' L
LL: L' U2 L U L' U' L U L' U L (3 moves cancelled)


----------



## janelle (Mar 27, 2010)

*2x2x2*
8.13, (7.12), (9.53), 9.32, 9.09
Average of 5: 8.85

*3x3x3*
29.06, (29.86), 26.87, (22.55), 24.38
Average of 5: 26.77
My new pb average 

*Magic*
1.67, 1.67, (1.98), (1.58), 1.64 
Average of 5: 1.66
This was really good for me 

*Pyraminx*
(11.96), 27.94, (28.21), 13.14, 25.17
Average of 5: 22.08
Both the sub20s were lucky.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 27, 2010)

*3x3:* (13.54), (11.81), 11.85, 13.25, 13.36 = 12.82
*2x2:* 4.63, 5.60, 4.53, (4.25), (6.47) = 4.92
*3x3 BLD:* 1:50.09, 1:23.08, DNF = 1:23.08
*2x2 BLD:* 26.63, 28.43, 27.18 = 26.63
*4x4:* 1:06.11, (54.11), 54.82, 58.59, (1:07.39) = 59.84
*5x5:* (1:34.66), 2:00.13, 1:46.97, (2:08.29), 1:53.05 = 1:53.38
*3x3 OH:* (34.51), 28.11, 29.23, (27.15), 33.33 = 30.22
*2-3-4 relay:* = 1:43.83
*Pyra:* 9.22, 12.07, (21.51), (9.12), 10.11 = 10.47
*Square-1:* 1:04.75, 1:07.02, (47.90), 1:05.29, (1:28.38) = 1:05.69
*Megaminx:* (1:51.31), 2:00.92, 1:53.15, (2:19.83), 1:51.97 = 1:55.35
*Multi BLD:* 3/3 in 12:29.81 = 3 points
*2-3-4-5 relay:* = 3:35.89
*Magic:* (1.80), 1.30, (1.03), 1.09, 1.03 = 1.14
*6x6:* 4:36.13, 4:48.61 , DNS, DNS, DNS
*4x4 BLD:* 18:59.07, DNS, DNS = 18:59.07


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Mar 27, 2010)

2x2: 3.33,2.83,4.91,2.34,5.22 = *3.69*

4th skip LL:confused:


----------



## PM 1729 (Mar 27, 2010)

Stini said:


> *FMC: 25 HTM*
> 
> Solution: U' R F L R F R' B2 R2 U B2 L B' U2 L' U L U L' U' L U L' U L
> 
> ...



Wow! You make it look so obvious, no premoves , inverse scramble or anything. I cannot imagine how I didn't see that start. Still, a very good solve!


----------



## Stini (Mar 27, 2010)

PM 1729 said:


> Stini said:
> 
> 
> > *FMC: 25 HTM*
> ...



Thanks! I was just lucky to find a solution where everything flowed nicely.


----------



## Edam (Mar 27, 2010)

*2x2* 11.66, 11.31, (10.05), (13.56), 10.96 = *11.31*
*3x3* (15.56), (17.80), 17.55, 17.15, 17.34 = *17.35*
*4x4* (1:43.93), 1:20.94, 1:28.68, (1:18.52), 1:23.28 = *1:24.30* 
_ double parity on the fastest solve, I should warm up more_


----------



## Eduardo Lins (Mar 27, 2010)

2x2: (3.39), 2.73, 2.58, (1.34), 2:27=2.53
3x3:14.92, 14.53, 14.61, (16.02), (13.47)=14.69
5x5: (2:38.70),(2:54.59), 2:44.84, 2:48.86,2:49.14=2:47.61
3x3OH:35.78, (31.73), (41.02), 34.66, 35.55=35.33


----------



## Baian Liu (Mar 27, 2010)

*2x2:* 2.70, (4.04), 3.73, (1.53), 3.56 = 3.33
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, (16.10), 27.61 = 16.10
*234:* 2:14.91
I need to work on 4x4.
*OH:* 39.36, 47.03, 43.23, (50.72), (38.20) = 43.21
*4x4:* 1:52.01, (1:28.39), (2:03.54), 1:54.64, 1:35.27 = 1:47.31
Eastsheens are bad...
*Pyraminx:* (10.56), 10.88, (19.41), 12.54, 13.60 = 12.34
PB!
*3x3:* 19.48, 16.54, (15.07), 16.13, (21.84) = 17.38
Good solves, OK average.
*5x5:* 3:10.23, 3:22.69, (3:25.52), (2:41.54), 3:21.49 = 3:18.14
*BLD:* 4:51.06, DNF, DNF = 4:51.06
Second one was off by 5 twisted corners. Third one was off by 2 flipped edges.
*Multi:* 1/2 13:02.01


----------



## martin8768 (Mar 27, 2010)

3x3: 1:02.70, 1:10.92, 1.02.04, 0:38.73, 00:59.03 => avg 58.68
PB single 38.76  first time i break 40 seconds
this is my first weekly comp, i've been memorizing PLLs all day


----------



## Edward_Lin (Mar 28, 2010)

2x2: 2.86, 2.69, (4.73), (2.16), 3.91 = 3.15
3x3: 13.55, (16.16), (11.94), 15.47, 14.31 = 14.44
4x4: 1:00.72, 54.45, (49.20), (1:03.05), 58.28 = 57.82 i got my first sub-50 with oll parity 
5x5:
2x2 bld: DNF, 24.92+, DNF = 24.92


----------



## Faz (Mar 28, 2010)

Eduardo Lins said:


> 2x2: (3.39), 2.73, 2.58, (1.34), 2:27=2.53





Edward_Lin said:


> 2x2: 2.86, 2.69, (4.73), (2.16), 3.91 = 3.15



You got ownt by Eduardo Lins


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 28, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Eduardo Lins said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2: (3.39), 2.73, 2.58, (1.34), 2:27=2.53
> ...



He got pay back in 3x3 though 


Eduardo Lins said:


> 3x3:14.92, 14.53, 14.61, (16.02), (13.47)=14.69





Edward_Lin said:


> 3x3: 13.55, (16.16), (11.94), 15.47, 14.31 = 14.44


----------



## Edward_Lin (Mar 28, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Eduardo Lins said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2: (3.39), 2.73, 2.58, (1.34), 2:27=2.53
> ...


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 28, 2010)

2x2:
5.01, 4.75, 5.27, 5.39, 4.71=5.01
Goog considering i havent 2x2'd for a while now.

3x3:
23.95, 17.11, 16.60, 11.96, 19.78=17.83
11 was an OLL skip

Pyraminx:
18.53, 17.34, 20.92, 14.04, 19.01=18.29
Meh


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Mar 28, 2010)

3x3: 21.09, (22.94), 20.37, 22.61, (19.06) = 21.36


----------



## Holger (Mar 28, 2010)

*3x3x3:*(13.08) (15.84) 13.52 14.41 15.38 = *14.44*

*FMC: 36*

Solution:
L D R2 F R' B2 R2 (7)
U' B U2 B' L2 B' [U'](6)
R' F R U F U F U' F U' F' U' F (13)
L' B L F2 L' B' L F2 U' L' (10)


----------



## jave (Mar 28, 2010)

*2x2x2: 12.18*
12.40
(13.22)
12.02
(5.63) -- PLL skip. woo PB
12.11
Comments: Ooo, I'm pretty consistent this time around.

*3x3x3: 30.68*
(28.09)
30.19 -- cross fail
31.63
(33.84) -- F2L fail
30.21
Comments: Clearly, I just fail at cubing. Snap, no sub-30 avg.

*4x4x4: 2:03.94*
1:59.36 [O]
2:00.01 [P]
(2:14.11) [OP] -- argh wrong PLL
2:12.46 [OP]
(1:44.72) [O]
Comments: Funny. I messed up my double parity alg during the fourth solve but somehow still faster than the third solve.

*3x3x3 OH: 1:20.87*
1:15.13
(57.50)
1:11.46
1:36.02 -- this was about to be sub-1 min until I screwed up A perm =.=
DNF -- I accidentally stopped the timer.
Comments: I'm a real noob. 

*2-3-4 Relay: 2:38.41*
Comments: About 1:43 for 4x4x4. So 45 secs for 3x3x3 and 2x2x2 (PLL skip) :fp

*Magic: 2.77*
2.56
2.65
DNF
(2.53)
3.09

*Pyraminx: 15.40*
14.59
17.16
(12.97)
14.46
(17.55)

*Sq-1: 1:15.24*
1:11.55
(1:19.75)
1:18.02
1:16.16
(1:11.15)
Comments: Ooo first time I'm so consistent with my Sq-1 times. Me likey.

Overall comments: Do not cube when you're physically and mentally exhausted.


----------



## onionhoney (Mar 28, 2010)

(14.29), 11.17, 11.34, 10.82, (9.78)=11.11

That number is...


----------



## Lumej (Mar 28, 2010)

Lumej

*3x3wf:* 5:52.36, (6:51.47), (3:48.58), 4:51.63, 4:56.55 = 5:13.51
*mgc:* 1.86, 1.88, (2.75), 1.83, (1.83) = 1.86
*5x5:* (4:04.00), 3:35.90, (3:19.25), 3:52.31, 3:22.06 = 3:36.76
*2x2:* 9.55, (12.13), 11.19, (4.74), 10.73 = 10.49
*3x3:* 26.77, (26.88), 23.94, 23.74, (23.01) = 24.82
*3x3oh:* (55.07), 1:13.16, 1:06.64, (1:37.51), 1:05.70 = 1:08.50
*2345:* 6:04.84
*234:* 2:39.41
*4x4:* 2:07.21, (1:51.35), 1:52.62, (2:20.11), 1:51.68 = 1:57.17
*7x7:* (15:01.83), 12:12.97, 13:18.48, 12:58.84, (12:12.82) = 12:50.10
*2x2bld:* 2:05.10, 2:35.90, 2:13.90 = 2:05.10
*MTS:* 1:36.16, (1:24.94), 1:36.15, (1:47.31), 1:40.27 = 01:37.53


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 28, 2010)

2x2: 3.57, 3.35, 2.47, 2.56, 3.16 = 3.02
3x3: 11.08, 14.73, 12.44, 10.47, 10.10 = 11.33
4x4: 49.35, 51.29, 56.11, 45.02, 49.60 = 50.08
5x5: 1:45.32, 1:44.63, 1:37.53, 1:39.60 = 1:42.11
6x6: 3:20.75, 3:20.44, 2:59.29, 2:59.81, 3:12.55 = 3:10.93
7x7: 5:24.45, 5:32.71, 5:23.70, 5:04.29, 5:09.37 = 5:19.17 - horrible -.-
2x2 BLD: 21.57, 10.57+, 22.38 = 10.57
3x3 BLD: 1:27.76, 1:35.37, 1:50.30 = 1:27.76
4x4 BLD: 9:28.61, DNF (10:32), DNS
Multi BLD: 2/3 12:32
3x3 OH: 18.23, 19.38, 22.41, 21.04, 20.04 = 20.15
3x3 MTS: 1:04.59, 1:09.45, 1:03.09, 1:04.48, 1:02.89 = 1:04.05
3x3 WF: 2:01.52, 2:11.43, 2:15.09, 2:00.02, 1:52.25 = 2:04.32
2-4 relay: 1:06.29
2-5 relay: 2:52.32
Magic: 1.54, 1.34, 1.38, 1.42, 1.42 = 1.41
Master Magic: 3.43, (3.91), (3.38), 3.38, 3.66 = 3.49
Clock: 10.04, 10.74, 10.73, 11.17, 9.12 = 10.50
Megaminx: 1:03.40, 1:06.68, 54.38, 1:00.04, 1:05.93 = 1:03.12
Pyraminx: 2.19, 4.56, 7.35, 5.76, 3.95 = 4.75
Square-1: 15.56, 18.50, 24.70, 18.29, 20.03 = 18.94

FMC: 41
Solution: U' R F L B2 R F R B U' L B' U2 B U2 F U' F' U2 L' U' L R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' F2 U' M' U2 M U' F2 U'

2x2x3: U' R F L B2 R F R B (9)
F2L3: U' L B' U2 B (14)
F2L4: U2 F U' F' U2 L' U' L (22)
OLL: R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (31)
PLL: F2 U' M' U2 M U' F2 U' (41)

Good start, horrible ending.


----------



## Isbit (Mar 28, 2010)

*multi: 6/8 60:00*
yeah... out of time. the last two cubes were wrong anyway, twisted the UFL-corner on both :/
*4x4 BLD:*DNF (18:16, 7 edges),
First one should've been like 13 minutes, but I forgot a bit of the edgememo and tried to recall it for several minutes.


----------



## Feryll (Mar 28, 2010)

3x3
Average: 27.14
Standard Deviation: 2.21
Best Time: 24.16
Worst Time: 30.50
Individual Times:
1.	30.50	
2.	27.80	
3.	24.16	
4.	25.34
5.	27.91	
These solves were HORRIBLE for me!
OH 3x3Average: 1:07.13
Standard Deviation: 6.80
Best Time: 54.97
Worst Time: 1:15.30
Individual Times:
1.	1:08.05
2.	1:06.33
3.	1:15.30
4.	1:11.02
5.	54.97
It was mostly bad, but the last one was my PB 
3x3 BLD
Average: 3:56.55
Standard Deviation: 3.86
Best Time: 3:52.69
Worst Time: 4:00.41
Individual Times:
1.	3:52.69 Yay, PB!
2.	DNF (4:00.41) 2 flipped edges
3.	DNF	Popped, and I didn't start the timer  It was easy too!


----------



## Micael (Mar 28, 2010)

*3x3x3BLD:* DNS DNS DNS

*3x3x3multiBLD:* 6/10 = 2 in 40:41 [27:15]
Just tried to sub-40, quite risky... I think I should do those things outside the weekly comp.


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Mar 28, 2010)

*3x3*
avg *14.90*
14.96, 15.95, 13.74, 15.80, 13.93

*3x3oh*
avg *28.60*
25.94, 33.83, 27.21, 32.95, 25.60

*3x3bld*
*1:10.02*, 1:36.64, DNF

*3x3fewest moves*
40 moves



> U' R B R2 B2
> x2 z2 U2 R' U' R U2 R'
> U2 y2
> L' U L2 F' L'
> ...



*4x4*
avg *1:14.75*
1:12.95, 1:13.94, 1:16.24, 1:14.06, 1:29.37

*magic*
avg *1.36*
1.40, 1.35, 1.32, 1.78, 1.26


----------



## x-colo-x (Mar 28, 2010)

multiBLD = 5/5 26:39.14 [5 point]
BLD= 1.35.45, dnf, 1.25.71 = 1:25.71
4x4:
2x2 BLD:


----------



## Carson (Mar 29, 2010)

*2x2
*10.95 8.16 11.32 15.21 10.00
*Average = 10.75
*
*3x3
*28.04 43.50 42.62 38.06 38.42
*Average = 39.07
*
*4x4
*2:33.10 2:30.54 3:37.81 2:22.81 2:20.37
*Average = 2:31.00
*
*5x5
*7:00.85 5:27.44 6:15.49 6:36.97 6:38.46
*Average = 6:30.30
*
*2x2 BLD*
DNF DNF 3:05.98
*Best = 3:05.98*

*Pyraminx*
17.29 36.95 46.82 21.40 28.40
*Average = 28.91*

*2x2-3x3-4x4 Relay = 3:04.79*

*2x2-3x3-4x4-5x5 Relay = 10:11.45*

*Fewest Moves = 66*
This is just a regular solve for me, with a little extra thought put toward economy of movement.
(y) L2 R' F' U R' F' (x2) - Cross 6 Moves
F' U F R' U2 R - First f2l pair 6 Moves
F' U F B' U B - Second f2l pair 6 Moves
R U R U F' U' F U' F' U F - Third f2l pair 11 Moves (yes that is bad)
L' U' L U' F U F' U F U' F - Fourth f2l pair 11 Moves (ditto)
Fw R U R' R' Fw' (y) L' U L U' L' U2 L (y2) - 2 Look OLL 15 Moves
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' - J Perm 11 Moves

*Magic*
3.55 5.34 2.34 2.78 4.06
Comment: I'm glad I did this last. If I had done this first, I would have been upset the entire time. I typically average under 2.5 seconds.. GRRRR!!!!
*Average = 3.46*


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Mar 29, 2010)

2x2x2: 7.33 , (6.18) , 6.69 , 8.00 , (8.46) = 7.34
3x3x3: (15.58) , 19.16 , 17.59 , (20.63) , 17.83 = 18.19
4x4x4: 1:02.75 , 1:06.94 , 1:06.21 , (1:11.66) , (1:00.22) =	1:05.30
5x5x5:	2:30.86 , (2:16.03) , 2:32.58 , (2:33.02) , 2:24.30 = 2:29.25
6x6x6: (5:26.59) , 5:31.33 , 5:29.47 , (7:07.72) , 5:40.59 = 5:33.46
7x7x7: 9:23.34 , 7:53.46 , (7:48.06) , 7:58.09 , (10:25.00) = 8:24.96
2x2x2 Blindfolded : DNF , 47.38 , DNF = 47.38 
3x3x3 Blindfolded : 3:43.18 , DNS , DNS = 3:43.18
3x3x3 One Handed: 57.41 , (44.58) , 1:04.40 , (DNF) , 46.61 = 56.14
3x3x3 Match the scramble : (3:50.65) , 1:44.33 , 1:55.19 , 1:48.69 , (1:23.15) = 1:49.40
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:34.55
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 4:06.05
Magic: (1.66) , 2.21 , 2.08 , (5.13) , 2.63 = 2.31
Clock : (31.93) , 23.93 , 28.18 , (20.43) , 26.25 = 26.12
PyraMinx: (11.71) , 13.75 , 26.19 , 15.83 , (28.81) = 18.59

Parity OLL for each solve of four by four, even for the relay!! and 4 parity PLL! Really unlucky!


----------



## Elliot (Mar 29, 2010)

*2x2:* 6.28, (4.93), (DNF), 6.50, 7.05 = 6.61

*3x3:* 17.83, (38.80), 15.96, 17.41, (15.47) = 17.07
The slowest time was a pop.

*3x3 One-Handed:* 31.22, (24.66), 25.83, (36.06), 29.58 = 28.88

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 2:13.31
Wow, I am awful at the 4x4


----------



## Toad (Mar 29, 2010)

*2x2:* 8.95, 5.63, 6.68, (2.60), (11.03) =*7.09*
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAAA. Fail.

*3x3:* (19.23), 18.38, 17.63, (17.33+), 19.05 =*18.35*
Meh, +2 was kinda annoying but didn't affect the average 

*3x3 OH:* (41.89), 35.11, (32.44), 41.07, 35.29 =*37.16*
Two solves with an newly learnt OLL and Three N-Perms!! 

*4x4:* 1:27.28+, 1:35.09, (1:41.92), 1:27.93, (1:13.17) =*1:30.10*
So close to sub90. Messed up F2L on 1:40 but PLL skip and no parity on 5th = PB single 

*2x2 BLD:*


*3x3 BLD:*


*2-4 Relay: 2:00.70*
Pretty dire 

*Clock:*


*FMC: DNF*
Had a 21 with 5 corners left but ran out of time for insertions


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm too excited to wait for the rest of my results, because I just got an awesome FMC 
FMC: 25 moves U' R F L R F R' B2 R2 U B2 L B' U2 L' U L U L' U' L U L' U L

Normal scramble
2x2x1 block: U' R
Another pair: F
Preserve pair, place cross piece and create another pair: L R F R'
Finish 2x2x2 block: B2 R2
Finish F2L-1: U B2 L B'
F2L: U2 L' U' L
OLL: L' U2 L U L' U' L U L' U L
PLL skip 

I guess this was a really lucky solve. F2L-1 I think I did quite well on, but I was very lucky to get last pair so easy, and PLL skip. You could almost call it an engineered LL skip (seeing as start of OLL cancels with F2L). No premoves/NISS, or anything like that. At first I did normal double sune on R U faces, and that gave a U-Perm, but then randomtoad told me that double anti-sune does U perm, so I tried that and it worked!

EDIT: It has been brought to my attention that my solution is the same as Stini's. He did teach me FMC after all


----------



## Toad (Mar 29, 2010)

Stini said:


> *FMC: 25 HTM*
> 
> Solution:
> U' R F L R F R' B2 R2 U B2 L B' U2 L' U L U L' U' L U L' U L





kinch2002 said:


> FMC: 25 moves
> U' R F L R F R' B2 R2 U B2 L B' U2 L' U L U L' U' L U L' U L



Rofl.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 29, 2010)

With a little help from Daniel I also found that one, it's pretty obvious 
He told me it was easy though.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 29, 2010)

4x4x4:
1:25.34, 1:20.24, 1:29.07, 1:26.32, 1:31.66


----------



## bamboocha (Mar 29, 2010)

*3x3:* 26.66, (30.75), (26.46), 29.52, 29.52 => 28.57
Comments: I think it's ok for me. Good thing is that there was only one time above 30.


----------



## Gunnar (Mar 29, 2010)

3x3 multi BLD: 6/7 43:04
Comment: Wow, just a 3-cycle corners off on the first cube. It's my first try on seven cubes so I guess I should be happy anyway. Memo time: 31min.

4x4 BLD: 20:36.08
Comment: My first succesful attempt.


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 29, 2010)

4x4: 1:11.43[P], 1:17.02[P], 1:14.33, 1:16.48[P], 1:06.24 = 1:14.08
Yay solving teh 4x4 for the first time in months. Mini qj ftw =D

2x2: 4.46 4.09 4.30 3.41 4.82 = 4.28
meh

3x3: 14.83, 14.58, 21.50[POP], 15.37, 15.55 = 15.25

OH: 32.80, 36.33, 23.54, 27.91, 29.15 = 29.95

Square-1: 20.96, 12.17, 18.06, 16.60, 14.82 = 16.49
Pretty fail except the 12

Pyraminx: 5.56, 6.63, 8.06, 6.18, 5.11 = 6.12 
consistent


----------



## Kian (Mar 30, 2010)

4x4- 1:26.24, 1:08.11, 1:15.93, 1:05.49, 1:15.61
2x2- 5.63, 5.22, 6.08, 5.91, 5.81
3x3- 16.98, 16.22, 18.40, 18.77, 17.09
3x3 OH- 26.59, 32.48, 35.68, 24.83, 28.17
5x5- 2:17.56, 2:08.63, 2:09.11, 2:17.98, 2:13.69
7x7- 7:55.26, 8:29.48, 10:13.53, 8:41.97, 8:38.93
Pyraminx- 8.92, 13.26, 13.06, 10.61, 12.33
3x3 BLD- 3:47.56, DNF, DNF
2-4 Relay- 1:42.29
2-5 Relay- 3:57.62
FMC- 51 moves 
z R Uw L U R2 Uw' B Uw' L' U2 L U' L U L' F' U F R' F R F' U' R' U2 R y F R' F' R y' Lw' U' L' U R U' L' F2 U F' R2 F U' F' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U 
Comment: This was a terrible solution I found quickly. Never found anything that worked well. I need practice.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 30, 2010)

*2x2x2: Avg = 9.86*
8.97, (6.09), (13.00), 11.91, 8.72
_Meh, On the 13.00 I forgot which side I was going to start on so I rushed into it to avoid a +2._

*3x3x3: Avg = 21.55*
23.58, 20.92, 20.15, (17.12), (28.92)
_Don't get me started on how messed up the last one was._

*3x3x3 OH: Avg = 38.31*
(36.25), 38.34, (39.89), 37.56, 39.04
_Yuck. My best time is 36.25, 5 minutes before this I had a 36.26 Avg12._

*3x3x3 BLD: = 3:38.82*
DNF, DNF, (3:38.82)
_Damn, atleast I got it.
Memory issues on the first 2. On the last, memorising was slow, execution was slow, execution had mistakes that I had to undo._

*Multi BLD: = -2 points [0/2]*
_On the first cube I forgot the last 3 corners, on the second cube I could remember the corners just not all of the edges._

*FMC = 51 moves*
Cross (preserve F2L pair): F B' D R F R' U R' D 
F2L #1 + pair: y U' R U' R' 
F2L #2: L U' L' 
F2L #3: y' U' R U' R' U R U R' 
F2L #4: U2 L U' L' U L U' L' 
OLL (P shape): y2 F U R U' R' F' 
PLL (G perm): U2 R' U' R y R2 D y R' U R U' R D' y' R2

_Ok, I've read the FMC regulations and we won't get anymore pathetic moves._ 

On behalf of all my BLD and OH results: :fp


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 30, 2010)

Mike Hughey

My one non-BLD event of the week:
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *38 moves*
Solution: U' R F B R2 B2 R' L F' L2 R F2 U2 L' U F' U' L' U L F L' U' B' R' F R B R' F' R B' U B U' B' U' B

NISS, start with regular scramble
2x2x2: U' R F B R2 B2
2x2x3: R' L F' L2 R F2
3x cross: U2 L2
Switch to inverse scramble
4th pair: B' U B U B' U' B
Switch back to regular scramble
OLL, all but 3 corners: L U F' U' L' U L F L' U'
last 3 corners: B' R' F R B R' F' R

Comments: I was almost out of time so I didn't try very hard to find an insertion. Good start but bad result. To the guys with the 25-move solution: ugh. I was on the right track - if I had played with it a little more in the right spot, I might have found it too.  After seeing it, it looks so obvious. Nice find, guys!


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 30, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*3x3*: 22.78 27.03 21.19 27.36 22.15 = 23.99
Comment: PLL skip 3rd saved my avg lol
*4x4*: 1.31.22 1.25.23 1.23.35 1.23.75 1.29.30 = *1.26.09*
Comment: No fewer than 7 paritys and 2 PLL skips.
*6x6*: 4.55.04 5.04.60 4.25.47 4.58.79 4.17.47 = *4.46.43*
Comment: After Bristol's PB single, and PB mean, I come up with this little beauty - two PB singles, and a shattered PB avg.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 30, 2010)

Welcome Mike as the new scramble master!

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* (24.54), (9.42), 9.93, 12.43, 10.62 = *10.99*
*3x3x3:* 44.17, 42.49, (49.56), 38.89, (34.05) = *41.85*
*4x4x4:* (DNF), 2:50.96, (2:36.94), 2:42.28, 2:41.41 = *2:44.88*
*5x5x5:* 4:44.28, 4:27.06, (4:00.91), (4:52.85), 4:01.50 = *4:24.28*

*6x6x6:* 
*7x7x7:* 
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 1:32.03, 1:10.56, (1:07.41), 1:36.17, (1:37.63) = *1:26.25*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *4:05.31*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *8:11.54*
*Magic:* 1.89, 1.93, 2.62, (1.89), (2.72) = *2.15*
*Master Magic:* 9.03, (7.07), 9.91, (11.88), 9.77 = *9.57*
*Clock:* 27.79, 34.08, (48.57), 27.73, (22.62) = *29.87*
*MegaMinx:* 
*PyraMinx:* 22.25, 19.60, 19.56, (24.50), (17.84) = *20.47*
*Square-1:* (2:22.51), 3:45.84, 2:25.83, 2:33.57, (DNF) = *2:55.08*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 31, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *38 moves*
Comment: See explanation earlier in thread.

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* 25.63, 21.33, 23.31 = *21.33*
Comment: I've been having some really nice 2x2x2 BLD solves lately. This must be close to my PB.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:35.86, 1:35.41, 1:43.97 = *1:35.41*
Comment: Finally a decent week on 3x3x3 BLD.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 7:36.30 [3:53], DNF [9:19.44, 4:38], 7:56.30 [4:38] = *7:36.30*
Comment: Nice this week. First one was really easy - it should have been faster. Second one was off by 3 wings - I mismemorized one letter. It was a hard one.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 15:01.20 [8:04], DNF [18:08.19, 10:47], 16:23.48 [8:55] = *15:01.20*
Comment: Nice first one. I reoriented and went from 8 centers solved to 14. Second one was off by 3 X centers (mismemorized them). I didn't reorient the second or third one.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/4 = 2 points, 17:34.94* [10:34]
Comment: Aww, so sad. First cube had 2 edges flipped; I didn't see the flipped edge.  I need to put a stop to that. Other people did so well in multi this week that I'm going to be in the bottom half with this. Nice job, everyone!

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*6x6x6:* DNF [38:39.85, 22:34], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by 3 inner wings (misexecution). I had a terrible time memorizing the first set of obliques - I kept making mistakes. It felt like I took 10 minutes on just those. After that, I had to rememorize the wings I had memorized before those, because it had been too long and I was forgetting them. I almost gave up, but I hate DNFs. I almost got it. It's funny because I spent almost as long memorizing the 6x6x6 as I spent memorizing the 7x7x7.
*7x7x7:* 45:52.97 [23:24], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: I already put this one in the Blindfold Accomplishment Thread. New UWR, I think! It took me a year to finally beat Ville's first successful solve. 
*Magic:* 2.16, 2.03, 1.77, 2.25, 1.93 = *2.04*
*Master Magic:* 6.15, 6.44, 5.30, 4.77, 5.21 = *5.55*
*Pyraminx:* 1:18.11, 1:30.72, 1:23.00, DNF [58.66], 1:06.58 = *1:23.94*
Comment: Fourth one was off by 3 edges. I still love it every time I actually get an average!


----------



## LarsN (Mar 31, 2010)

3x3x3: (15.72), 15.72, 15.50, 13.85, (13.80) = 15.02
Comment: That was nice and consistent. Comp PB 
5x5x5BLD: DNF(16:07.99) 15:38.68 DNF(17:13.05) = 15:38.68
Comment: Uh, I need to get that third solve done and beat Mike  First solve had two +centers wrong. I'm not quite sure why.
EDIT: Oh well, I had 7:10.xx memo on the last solve even though the corners were giving me a hard time (still not used to memo stickers for corners). Did a +center cycle the wrong way and I had a 1-2 minute memorecall pause on wingedges, but I got those right.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 31, 2010)

2x2: 4.10, 4.26, (3.70), 4.08, (4.36) = 4.15
Sq1: 15.41, 13.82, 14.91, (16.00), (11.38) = 14.71
OH: (23.89), 28.20, 27.27, (29.28), 24.66 = 26.71


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 31, 2010)

*3x3*
(18.22) 21.81 18.43 19.13 (22.80) = 20.08

*2x2*
8.84 (6.05) (9.50) 7.33 8.43 = 8.03

*SQ-1*
(28.96) (47.69) 38.40 33.21 34.18 = 36.49


----------



## cuBerBruce (Mar 31, 2010)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 34 moves*


Spoiler



Solution: U' R B R2 B2 U2 L' U' B' L F L' B L F' U2 L' U L' U2 L U' L F' L' U2 F' U' F U2 R U R' U'

Explanation:
2x2x2: U' R B R2 B2
2x2x3: U2 L' U' . L U2 L'
F2L minus 1 slot: (U L' U2 L) (U' L F' L')
Edges (+ 2 corners): (U2 F' U' F) (U2 R U R') U'
Insert at ".": B' L F L' B L F' L' (2 moves cancel)


----------



## Krag (Apr 1, 2010)

*Henrik Krag*

*2x2x2:* 27.86, (28.74), 19.93, 15.94, (12.07) = *21.24*

*3x3x3:* (1:11.94+), 1:09.59, (47.92), 52.57, 51.24 = *57.80*


----------



## guusrs (Apr 1, 2010)

fmc: D B' U' D' L D' R B2 R2 B' U' R' U R B U2 R' F' U2 F U' R B L U2 L (*26*)

typical NISS solution:
inverse scramble: L2 makes pair
normal scramble with premove [L2] : D B' U' D' L D' R B2 R2
inverse scramble with premoves [R2 B2 R' D L' D U B D']
F2L: L' U2 L' B' R' U F' U2 F R
LL: U2 B' R' U' R U B 
invert the whole thing to solve the normal scramble

%&^#%[email protected], I missed that 25 move solution (it turned out later I was very close finding it), but my alternative isn't bad either....
Congratz guys with that beautiful solution!

Gus


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 1, 2010)

2x2x2: 4.94, (3.74), 4.76, (DNF), 4.67 = 4.79
3x3x3: 16.24, (17.13), 15.34, (14.96), 16.87 = 16.15
4x4x4: 1:08.94, (1:15.43), 1:13.21, (1:06.09), 1:11.48 = 1:11.21
5x5x5: 2:25.09, 2:25.54, 2:20.97, (2:28.76), (2:19.65) = 2:23.87
7x7x7: 8:15.29, (8:27.49), 8:13.61, (8:01.83, 8:25.91 = 8:18.27
2x2x2BLD: 35.14, 27.43, 32.42 = 27.43
3x3x3BLD: 3:30.41, DNS, DNS = 3:30.41
Done with visual memo, CP corners and M2. New method for me 
4x4x4BLD: 8:13.52 [3:25.56], DNS, DNS = 8:13.52
That's what should have happened in Bristol
5x5x5BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
For the first time I tried doing quick memo and execution. I'm normally 13-15. This time I was about 9-11. A few short memo pauses. Think I got a setup move wrong, and possibly cycled three centres the wrong way. Other than that it was ok.
MultiBLD: 2/2 9:31.09
OH: 32.13, (35.95), 31.99, (28.55), 34.32 = 32.81
Feet: 2:21.07, 1:36.92, 1:47.68, 1:41.30, 1:34.95 = 1:41.97
Last solve would have been a pb (currently 1:27) if I hadn't done the U perm the wrong way.
MTS: 54.97, 57.09, (59.86), (50.01), 51.32 = 54.46
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:50.67
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 4:05.86
Megaminx: (3:21.05), 3:16.31, 3:15.49, 3:07.26, (3:05.68) = 3:13.02
Pyraminx: 8.05, 7.71, (8.08), (6.13), 6.84 = 7.53
Square-1: 1:10.94, (1:43.11), 56.09, (36.51), 1:30.17 = 1:12.40
Clock: (12.10), (7.84), 10.62, 10.37, 9.51 = 10.17
Someone's been practising 
FMC: 25 moves. In earlier post (page 6)


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 2, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 6.88, (6.09), (9.18), 7.25, 8.10 => *7.41*
I'm trying to incorporate predicted separation, colour neutrality, 2-sided PBL recognition, and more algs to avoid rotations, so my 2x2 average is probably going to take a hit for a while..

*3x3x3:* (27.75), 23.34, (21.08), 21.19, 25.43 => *23.32*
lolfail

*2x2x2 BLD: 1:43.78*
1. DNF [1:05.90 + 2:17.42 = 3:23.32 - Bah total failure, screwed up a setup move and forgot what I did!]
2. 1:43.78 [58.36 + 45.42 - New PB  - easy scramble tho, only 4 pieces to solve]
3. 2:07.43 [58.31 + 1:09.12]

*3x3x3 BLD: DNF*
1. DNF [5:03.63 + 6:54.94 = 11:58.57 - execution failure during edges, centres were wrongly oriented]
2. DNS yet
3. DNS

*3x3x3 FMC: DNF*
Found a few OK starts but absolutely nothing for the end game. Most promising starts were:
* U R2 U2 R B2 U' F2 B . U2 D' L U D L' U2 (F2L-1 15 moves)
* U R2 U2 R B' . L2 F U F . U2 F' L' U' . R' F2 R F R' F' R F' (all but 3-corners+2 edges, 21 moves)
Maybe the last one might have come to something if I got creative with insertions, but no time left.


----------



## Escher (Apr 2, 2010)

3x3: (12.42), (8.63), 10.24, 9.39, 10.98 = 10.20

Very nice average, the 8 was forced OLL skip and J perm.

EDIT: Ahhhh ****. Only just noticed weekly no. 14. Don't inc. the above.


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 2, 2010)

Escher said:


> 3x3: (12.42), (8.63), 10.24, 9.39, 10.98 = 10.20
> 
> Very nice average, the 8 was forced OLL skip and J perm.
> 
> EDIT: Ahhhh ****. Only just noticed weekly no. 14. Don't inc. the above.



<3 Jperm 

BTW: I think you can still post in this comp because it hasn't run for a full week yet ... well I hope so, because I still have FM and BLD to do


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 2, 2010)

Results??


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 2, 2010)

The week isn't quite up yet. Still a few more hours I think


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 2, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Results??



Yes, this one has not been up for a full week yet. Two hours left. 
Mike (mainly) and I are now aiming to get these comps back "in phase", 
that's why they are overlapping each other.

*Mats B*
*2x2:* 28.71 16.93 16.92 23.50 17.75 = *19.39*
*3x3:* 45.04 DNF 94.00 77.60 45.77 = *72.46*
*4x4:* 3:18.05 3:06.57 2:35.53 5:45.03 3:07.26 = *3:10.63*
*5x5:* 7:40.08 7:52.44 10:13.12 9:30.10 7:17.94 = *8:20.87*
*2-4 Relay: 05:48.10*

*Blindfolded*
*2x2BLD:* 45.19 23.40 dnf = *23.40* Very easy, PB
*3x3BLD:* 1:51.12 2:20.01 dnf = *1:51.12* Slowly regaining ability
*4x4BLD:* 12:17 dnf dnf = *12:17* yes, I said slowly...
*5x5BLD:* 29:46 dnf dnf = *29:46* yes, I said slowly...
*Multi BLD: 3/7 = DNF in 53:10* Thinking too much of memo and too little of exec.


----------



## sutty17 (Apr 2, 2010)

2x2x2: 8.45 5.62 (9.73) (2.33) 6.97 = 7.01
3x3x3: 17.72 21.53 (24.31) (17.26) 19.79 = 19.68
4x4x4: (1:36.23) 1:35.86 1:32.78 1:25.92 (1:12.25) = 1:31.52
5x5x5: 2:49.72 2:41.99 3:00.90 (3:03.83) (2:29.33) = 2:50.87
3x3x3 OH: 44.45 47.47 (49.68) (31.28) 39.29 = 43.74
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 1:59.21
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 4:47.45
Pyraminx: (3.31) (11.91) 8.79 10.79 6.68 = 8.75


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 2, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > Results??
> ...



Yes, we're pretty much back to normal now. I'm probably going to post each competition on Thursday morning from this point forward. (Wednesday night is not generally as convenient for me as Thursday morning.) I'm still trying to improve automation for the competitions. For 2010-13 (this one), I had to do almost all of it by hand. For 2010-14, I had a perl script that merged most of the scrambles in, once I cleaned up the scrambles. For 2010-15, I'm going to try to fix up the perl script so it will work without my cleaning up the scrambles. Slowly but surely it is getting better.



MatsBergsten said:


> Mats B
> *3x3:* 45.04 DNF 94.00 77.60 45.77 = *72.46*
> 
> *Blindfolded*
> ...



Nice to see some decent BLD results from you again - good job! That 3x3x3 speedsolve result was painful, though.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 2, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Nice to see some decent BLD results from you again - good job! That 3x3x3 speedsolve result was painful, though.



Thanks 
Yes, the 3x3 was bad, particularly as I this week would not have been last with a normal result. But I am forcing myself to use full OLL and obviously all of them does not stick in memory yet. So with 3 bad OLL:s coming my way...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 2, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to see some decent BLD results from you again - good job! That 3x3x3 speedsolve result was painful, though.
> ...



Oh, I remember going through that! Yes, that sort of thing happened to me as well. It is rather painful at first. (And by the way, there are *still[\B] a couple of OLLs that sometimes trip me up.)*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 2, 2010)

*Results week 13*

Soon I will have to look up old results to see how many weeks in a row Mike won during 2008 & 2009. See if Simon is on his way to that.

Has anyone edited old posts with new result the last hour or so they will be missing (the results, not the persons ). 
Just tell me then and I will fix it. 

*2x2x2*(40)

 2.66 JustinJ
 2.68 fazrulz
 2.90 Eduardo Lins
 3.02 SimonWestlund
 3.15 Edward_Lin
 3.33 Baian Liu
 3.69 The Rubik Mai
 4.15 MTGjumper
 4.28 Neo63
 4.79 kinch2002
 4.79 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.92 Yes, We Can!
 5.01 richardzhang
 5.18 04mucklowd
 5.35 Tim Reynolds
 5.45 JunwenYao
 5.78 Kian
 6.38 nlCuber22
 6.61 Elliot
 6.63 Evan Liu
 7.01 sutty17
 7.09 randomtoad
 7.18 Diniz
 7.34 pierrotlenageur
 7.41 Cride5
 7.48 cincyaviation
 7.67 PeterV
 8.20 vcuber13
 8.85 janelle
 9.36 Sir E Brum
 9.87 Zane_C
 10.49 Lumej
 10.76 Carson
 10.99 MichaelErskine
 11.31 Edam
 12.20 jave
 12.59 SebCube
 19.39 MatsBergsten
 19.75 dada222
 21.24 tres.60
*3x3x3 *(51)

 8.80 fazrulz
 10.20 Escher
 11.33 SimonWestlund
 12.82 Yes, We Can!
 13.41 ManasijV
 14.22 Tim Reynolds
 14.36 JustinJ
 14.44 Edward_Lin
 14.44 Holger
 14.69 Eduardo Lins
 14.90 zaub3rfr4g
 15.02 LarsN
 15.25 Neo63
 16.14 nlCuber22
 16.15 kinch2002
 16.93 Hyprul 9-ty2
 17.07 Elliot
 17.35 Edam
 17.38 Baian Liu
 17.49 Kian
 17.83 richardzhang
 18.19 pierrotlenageur
 18.35 randomtoad
 19.30 Evan Liu
 19.34 JunwenYao
 19.68 sutty17
 19.79 vcuber13
 20.04 Diniz
 20.89 04mucklowd
 21.36 ArcticxWolf
 23.32 Cride5
 23.55 cincyaviation
 23.57 dunpeal2064
 23.99 jamesdeanludlow
 24.82 Lumej
 25.99 SebCube
 26.03 PeterV
 26.77 janelle
 27.02 Feryll
 27.62 Sir E Brum
 28.57 bamboocha
 30.83 jave
 34.28 larf
 36.02 TioMario
 39.70 Carson
 41.64 dada222
 41.85 MichaelErskine
 46.04 Ms. McFly
 57.80 tres.60
 1:01.26 martin8768
 1:12.46 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(28)

 45.43 fazrulz
 50.08 SimonWestlund
 56.18 Hyprul 9-ty2
 57.82 Edward_Lin
 59.84 Yes, We Can!
 1:05.30 pierrotlenageur
 1:08.66 JunwenYao
 1:11.21 kinch2002
 1:13.22 Kian
 1:14.08 Neo63
 1:14.75 zaub3rfr4g
 1:15.24 JustinJ
 1:17.64 Tim Reynolds
 1:24.30 Edam
 1:24.73 Evan Liu
 1:26.09 jamesdeanludlow
 1:26.91 fanwuq
 1:30.10 randomtoad
 1:31.52 sutty17
 1:31.64 04mucklowd
 1:47.31 Baian Liu
 1:57.17 Lumej
 2:05.47 jave
 2:16.91 cincyaviation
 2:28.82 Carson
 2:44.53 SebCube
 2:44.88 MichaelErskine
 3:10.63 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:14.44 fazrulz
 1:42.11 SimonWestlund
 1:53.38 Yes, We Can!
 2:04.83 Tim Reynolds
 2:13.45 Kian
 2:22.84 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:23.61 04mucklowd
 2:23.87 kinch2002
 2:29.25 pierrotlenageur
 2:34.17 JunwenYao
 2:47.10 Eduardo Lins
 2:50.87 sutty17
 3:09.51 Evan Liu
 3:18.14 Baian Liu
 3:36.76 Lumej
 4:24.28 MichaelErskine
 6:30.31 Carson
 8:20.87 MatsBergsten
 DNF JustinJ
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:47.50 fazrulz
 3:10.93 SimonWestlund
 4:46.43 jamesdeanludlow
 5:29.06 JunwenYao
 5:33.80 pierrotlenageur
 8:54.75 cincyaviation
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Yes, We Can!
*7x7x7*(7)

 5:19.17 SimonWestlund
 8:18.27 kinch2002
 8:22.10 JunwenYao
 8:24.96 pierrotlenageur
 8:36.79 Kian
12:50.10 Lumej
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 one handed*(29)

 19.98 fazrulz
 20.15 SimonWestlund
 20.71 JustinJ
 24.68 Hyprul 9-ty2
 26.71 MTGjumper
 27.21 ManasijV
 28.70 zaub3rfr4g
 28.88 Elliot
 29.08 Kian
 29.95 Neo63
 30.22 Yes, We Can!
 32.81 kinch2002
 34.71 Tim Reynolds
 35.33 Eduardo Lins
 37.16 randomtoad
 38.31 Zane_C
 39.24 Evan Liu
 39.51 JunwenYao
 43.21 Baian Liu
 43.74 sutty17
 56.14 pierrotlenageur
 1:08.47 Feryll
 1:08.50 Lumej
 1:14.84 cincyaviation
 1:14.86 SebCube
 1:15.82 jave
 1:26.25 MichaelErskine
 1:37.66 Sir E Brum
 DNF Diniz
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:41.97 kinch2002
 2:04.32 SimonWestlund
 5:13.51 Lumej
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(16)

 5.35 fazrulz
 10.57 SimonWestlund
 16.10 Baian Liu
 21.33 Mike Hughey
 23.40 MatsBergsten
 24.56 JustinJ
 24.92 Edward_Lin
 26.63 Yes, We Can!
 27.43 kinch2002
 47.38 pierrotlenageur
 59.69 JunwenYao
 1:16.18 04mucklowd
 1:43.78 Cride5
 2:05.10 Lumej
 3:05.98 Carson
 DNF Tim Reynolds
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(18)

 1:10.02 zaub3rfr4g
 1:23.08 Yes, We Can!
 1:24.27 ManasijV
 1:25.71 x-colo-x
 1:27.76 SimonWestlund
 1:35.41 Mike Hughey
 1:51.12 MatsBergsten
 2:03.15 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:30.41 kinch2002
 3:38.82 Zane_C
 3:43.18 pierrotlenageur
 3:46.19 JunwenYao
 3:47.56 Kian
 3:52.69 Feryll
 5:33.87 Sir E Brum
 DNF Cride5
 DNF Micael
 DNF 04mucklowd
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 7:36.30 Mike Hughey
 8:13.52 kinch2002
 9:28.61 SimonWestlund
12:17.00 MatsBergsten
18:59.07 Yes, We Can!
20:36.08 Gunnar
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

15:01.20 Mike Hughey
15:38.68 LarsN
29:46.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF kinch2002
*3x3 Multi blind*(11)

5/5 x-colo-x
6/7 Gunnar
6/8 Isbit
3/3 Yes, We Can!
2/2 kinch2002
3/4 Mike Hughey
6/10 Micael
2/3 SimonWestlund
1/2 Baian Liu
0/0 Zane_C
3/7 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 54.46 kinch2002
 1:04.05 SimonWestlund
 1:37.53 Lumej
 1:49.40 pierrotlenageur
*2-3-4 Relay*(22)

 1:06.29 SimonWestlund
 1:18.02 JustinJ
 1:32.19 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:33.02 JunwenYao
 1:34.55 pierrotlenageur
 1:41.81 Evan Liu
 1:42.29 Kian
 1:43.83 Yes, We Can!
 1:50.67 kinch2002
 1:52.21 Tim Reynolds
 1:59.21 sutty17
 2:00.70 randomtoad
 2:13.31 Elliot
 2:14.91 Baian Liu
 2:15.47 04mucklowd
 2:38.41 jave
 2:39.41 Lumej
 2:55.61 cincyaviation
 3:04.79 Carson
 3:15.58 SebCube
 4:05.31 MichaelErskine
 5:48.10 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:52.32 SimonWestlund
 3:35.89 Yes, We Can!
 3:46.43 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:57.62 Kian
 4:05.86 kinch2002
 4:06.05 pierrotlenageur
 4:09.74 JunwenYao
 4:45.47 Evan Liu
 4:47.45 sutty17
 4:49.55 04mucklowd
 6:04.84 Lumej
 8:11.54 MichaelErskine
10:11.45 Carson
*Magic*(12)

 1.14 Yes, We Can!
 1.36 zaub3rfr4g
 1.41 SimonWestlund
 1.66 janelle
 1.67 Tim Reynolds
 1.69 Evan Liu
 1.86 Lumej
 2.04 Mike Hughey
 2.15 MichaelErskine
 2.31 pierrotlenageur
 2.66 jave
 3.46 Carson
*Master Magic*(4)

 3.49 SimonWestlund
 4.45 Tim Reynolds
 5.55 Mike Hughey
 9.57 MichaelErskine
*Clock*(7)

 9.58 larf
 10.17 kinch2002
 10.50 SimonWestlund
 11.13 Tim Reynolds
 11.89 JustinJ
 26.12 pierrotlenageur
 29.87 MichaelErskine
*Pyraminx*(20)

 4.76 SimonWestlund
 5.87 fazrulz
 6.12 Neo63
 7.53 kinch2002
 8.75 sutty17
 8.83 Tim Reynolds
 9.23 JustinJ
 10.47 Yes, We Can!
 10.96 JunwenYao
 12.00 Kian
 12.34 Baian Liu
 14.82 jave
 18.29 richardzhang
 18.37 cincyaviation
 18.59 pierrotlenageur
 20.47 MichaelErskine
 20.55 SebCube
 22.08 janelle
 28.92 Carson
 1:23.94 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:03.12 SimonWestlund
 1:44.35 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:50.06 04mucklowd
 1:55.35 Yes, We Can!
 2:12.03 Tim Reynolds
 2:28.24 JunwenYao
 3:13.02 kinch2002
 DNF Zane_C
*Square-1*(11)

 14.71 MTGjumper
 16.49 Neo63
 18.94 SimonWestlund
 24.10 JustinJ
 27.08 fazrulz
 35.26 vcuber13
 36.37 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:05.69 Yes, We Can!
 1:12.40 kinch2002
 1:16.47 jave
 2:55.08 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(17)

25 kinch2002
25 Stini
26 guusrs
32 PM 1729
34 cuBerBruce
36 Holger
38 Mike Hughey
40 zaub3rfr4g
40 ManasijV
41 SimonWestlund
48 Sir E Brum
51 Zane_C
51 Kian
61 SebCube
66 Carson
DNF  Cride5
DNF  randomtoad

*Contest results*

402 SimonWestlund
313 kinch2002
299 Yes, We Can!
249 fazrulz
223 Hyprul 9-ty2
218 JustinJ
211 Kian
210 JunwenYao
204 pierrotlenageur
202 Tim Reynolds:
157 Baian Liu
157 Neo63
148 zaub3rfr4g
137 Evan Liu
132 sutty17
127 04mucklowd
127 Edward_Lin
121 Mike Hughey
119 ManasijV
119 Eduardo Lins
112 randomtoad
110 Lumej
100 Elliot
84 cincyaviation
81 MatsBergsten
79 MTGjumper
74 richardzhang
70 Carson
70 Zane_C
70 MichaelErskine
68 Holger
67 jave
66 SebCube
66 nlCuber22
64 Edam
62 Cride5
60 Sir E Brum
55 LarsN
53 vcuber13
53 Escher
52 Diniz
50 jamesdeanludlow
46 janelle
44 x-colo-x
38 Feryll
36 The Rubik Mai
34 PeterV
31 Gunnar
27 Stini
25 ArcticxWolf
25 guusrs
24 PM 1729
23 cuBerBruce
22 dunpeal2064
21 larf
20 Isbit
16 fanwuq
14 bamboocha
13 dada222
13 Micael
11 TioMario
9 tres.60
7 Ms. McFly
5 martin8768


----------



## Lumej (Apr 2, 2010)

Yipieh, sup 100...
@Mats: My magic results are missing... probably because I wrote mgc instead of magic. Could you fix it?

Edit: My times were:


> mgc: 1.86, 1.88, (2.75), 1.83, (1.83) = 1.86


----------



## x-colo-x (Apr 2, 2010)

First in multi 
I'm not in the 3x3x3 bld results, i wrote only BLD instead of 3x3 bld, I'm sorry, can you insert me?
This was my post
Thanks


x-colo-x said:


> multiBLD = 5/5 26:39.14 [5 point]
> BLD= 1.35.45, dnf, 1.25.71 = 1:25.71
> 4x4:
> 2x2 BLD:


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 2, 2010)

Cool, third place  297 points, next time sup-300!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 2, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> 1:44.35 Hyprul 9-ty2
> 1:50.06 04mucklowd



I just can't seem to beat you at megaminx

well I can officially


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 3, 2010)

i'm going to get over 100 points next week


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 3, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > 1:44.35 Hyprul 9-ty2
> ...



Well pshhhhh, thats just because I have a history of screwing up in competitions.


----------



## Ms. McFly (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey, I don't see my 3x3 score up there .. It wasn't much, but it was my best avg so far .. =S


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 3, 2010)

Ms. McFly said:


> Hey, I don't see my 3x3 score up there .. It wasn't much, but it was my best avg so far .. =S



It is because you put square brackets around two of your times. Everything
within [ ] is discarded by the results calculation program. Please use ( ) instead (or no parentheses at all). I'll change [ ] to ( ) now.

@Lumej: yes, please write magic instead of mgc


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 3, 2010)

When will you post the total results for the first 13 weeks Mats?


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 3, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> When will you post the total results for the first 13 weeks Mats?



You just want to see how far ahead of everyone you are . I think it will be a pretty big lead!


----------



## Escher (Apr 4, 2010)

It's sick how 1st place can be 1.4 seconds ahead of 2nd in 3x3...


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 4, 2010)

Escher said:


> It's sick how 1st place can be 1.4 seconds ahead of 2nd in 3x3...



I guess faz does indeed rulz at 3x3! Someone needs to catch him up before he becomes unbeatable


----------



## Ms. McFly (Apr 5, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Ms. McFly said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I don't see my 3x3 score up there .. It wasn't much, but it was my best avg so far .. =S
> ...




Thank you for that, I had no idea and I prefer to use the square brackets on everything. Guess I'll have to change some habits =]


----------

